# New from NE Florida...



## RABillstein (Jan 10, 2019)

Welcome Brant. What area of NE Florida? I'm in Palm Coast.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I'm in Jax. So are a couple other guys! @Travis Smith is a glass guru.


----------



## Brant (Jul 14, 2019)

Same h


RABillstein said:


> Welcome Brant. What area of NE Florida? I'm in Palm Coast.


Same here, Palm Coast !


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Welcome!! I am in Jacksonville and willing to help out in any way


----------



## Brant (Jul 14, 2019)

Cool ! I appreciate that ! 


Travis Smith said:


> Welcome!! I am in Jacksonville and willing to help out in any way


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Welcome.
I have a 14 ft. Mitchell, 25 Yamaha. I fish the gulf. I'm in Lake City.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Welcome! Flagler Beach here.


----------



## Brant (Jul 14, 2019)

Hello ! Love Flagler Beach ! We are like 10 minutes from there...put my boat in at the bridge there.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Brant said:


> Hello ! Love Flagler Beach ! We are like 10 minutes from there...put my boat in at the bridge there.


We moved here about a year and a half ago. We are on a canal 2 miles south of the bridge.


----------



## Brant (Jul 14, 2019)

Oh cool, total access to the water .yeah nice area, net you get specs in your canal , that's what I've heard


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Brant said:


> Oh cool, total access to the water .yeah nice area, net you get specs in your canal , that's what I've heard


I’ve caught some small Sheepshead and baby Snook when throwing my cast net but have never caught anything but catfish in our canal. Which does seem strange because it’s loaded with mullet and baitfish.


----------



## Brant (Jul 14, 2019)

I have been told if you have a light on your dock , it attracts baitfish & the specs will come up. my plan is to fish the docks with lights and see what happens....
Had an underwater green light at my previous residence and it worked great.


----------



## Brant (Jul 14, 2019)

flyclimber said:


> I'm in Jax. So are a couple other guys! @Travis Smith is a glass guru.


hello,
Does anyone have a local supplier for the foam core like Nida Core or equivalent ?


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

My brother lives on a river off the back bay in Biloxi. He has a light to attract speckled trout at night (mostly in the fall/winter). He was telling me how he'll be fishing at night, have the light on and all of a sudden "plooop" someone out on the river will throw their lure right into the lighted area. They approach with a trolling so you never hear them. So last November I was fishing at 11 pm or so, drinking beer, catching a few white trout, then ploop, plop someone in the river started throwing their lures into the light. We can't see them because we're in the lighted area. It kind of POs the people that live there (his neighbor has the same set up , by his 42 Hatteras) because we're peeing off the dock and cursing about this and that and then all of a sudden you realize you have "company."


----------



## Brant (Jul 14, 2019)

I can see where that may be annoying


----------

